# Are all pellet trays created equal?



## ImEbee (Dec 30, 2020)

Bless her heart but my sister in law wanted to get me the AMNPS I asked for on Christmas.  Unfortunately she decided to just buy one that looks close on Amazon but not the A maze N.  Compared to my buddy's, it's nearly identical; the same material and dimensions but maybe a 1/2 in narrower and 1/2 taller/deeper tray.  Picture has the AMNPS on the left.  Is there a reason why the AMNPS is exclusively recommended here or will this one work just fine? 

Cheers!
Eric


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 30, 2020)

The creator of the amazen products is a forum member here. I'd say the one you ended up with will work just as well


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2020)

The A-MAZE-N AMNPS is a great design. It was created to allow smoke generation in Electric Smokers. It does suffer from one issue...It needs a good supply of Oxygen and so it does not work well in Fuel burning smokers like Gassers and Pellet Smokers.
Enter the AMNTS TUBE. the larger holes allow it to use limited oxygen and it works where the AMNPS won't. 
Looking at the Knock Off, the larger holes, may very well let it generate smoke in a larger variety of smokers. I see no reason it won't work just fine...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm with the others will work fine, what type smoker do you have


----------



## ImEbee (Dec 30, 2020)

It will be going into a MES 30.  I appreciate the replies and advice.  I've just started smoking this year and wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing! 

Cheers! 
Eric


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 30, 2020)

MES 30 is a pretty airtight smoker.  Some people (like me) can't get the pellets to stay lit in the smoker.  We opt to do the Mailbox Mod, which works just fine (if you're not familiar with that, a search here will give you lots of info on it).  Others, like BearCarver, have absolutely no problems putting the AMNPS right in the MES.
Gary


----------



## ImEbee (Dec 30, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> MES 30 is a pretty airtight smoker.  Some people (like me) can't get the pellets to stay lit in the smoker.  We opt to do the Mailbox Mod, which works just fine (if you're not familiar with that, a search here will give you lots of info on it).  Others, like BearCarver, have absolutely no problems putting the AMNPS right in the MES.
> Gary


I've seen that mod while searching around here and will probably do that soon.  I think I will also do the PID conversion with it.  In the meantime, do you think removing the chip loader and opening the top vent will draw enough air to keep them lit? 

Cheers! 
Eric


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 30, 2020)

as Gary mentioned some people have luck inside the smoker but i couldn't keep my amnps tray lit in my mes 30, so went to mailbox mod, now no problem.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 30, 2020)

I do the mailbox mod as well.


----------



## clifish (Dec 30, 2020)

It will probably work,  but being from amazon it is probably a Chinese knock off,  reverse engineered from the amps and that drives me nuts.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2020)

ImEbee said:


> do you think removing the chip loader and opening the top vent will draw enough air to keep them lit?



That Typically is all that is required but, there are now several MES Models. Some the maze works in others it won't stay lit. Give it a shot...JJ


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Dec 30, 2020)

Wouldn’t work in mine either and I tried everything possible. Added the mailbox and haven’t snuffed out a tray of pellets since.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 31, 2020)

May have better luck keeping lit if using dust. Put as close to a fresh air supply as possible, pull chip tube out completely if need to. Mailbox mod here also, very easy addition.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2020)

ImEbee said:


> I've seen that mod while searching around here and will probably do that soon.  I think I will also do the PID conversion with it.  In the meantime, do you think removing the chip loader and opening the top vent will draw enough air to keep them lit?
> Cheers!
> Eric



The PID addition is a great move.  I did it and LOVE the performance of my MES now.
On a MES, *ALWAYS *leave the top vent wide open--mine has been open for so long that I really don't know if it will close.  That ensures good air flow and stops the build up of stale smoke in the cook chamber.  If you're running the AMNPS inside the MES, pull the chip loader out a couple of inches or more or remove it completely.  That might help keeping the pellets lit.
Gary


----------

